# KM90R Problem ?



## WesternSaw (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Fellas
I would like to know if I have problem with my KM 90 R kombi unit. I was using the Stihl circular blade on it to cut down some saplings a couple of times I accidently got the blade stuck in some bigger trees the blade quit moving but the powerhead was still running. It seems now that when running the blade there is, for lack of better wording, a bit of chatter at low RPM's when the blade starts to move, not sure if it did this prior or not. Any ideas ?
Thanks !
WesternSaw


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 4, 2017)

WesternSaw said:


> Hi Fellas
> I would like to know if I have problem with my KM 90 R kombi unit. I was using the Stihl circular blade on it to cut down some saplings a couple of times I accidently got the blade stuck in some bigger trees the blade quit moving but the powerhead was still running. It seems now that when running the blade there is, for lack of better wording, a bit of chatter at low RPM's when the blade starts to move, not sure if it did this prior or not. Any ideas ?
> Thanks !
> WesternSaw


Bent drive shaft? Look for a lot of heat on the shaft in one area when running.


----------



## WesternSaw (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks Lone Wolf Hmm..... Let's say the solid shaft is bent in the trimmer attachment is it easy to disassemble and replace ? How skilled does a guy have to be ? What would the cost of the shaft be ?
Thanks
WesternSaw


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 4, 2017)

WesternSaw said:


> Thanks Lone Wolf Hmm..... Let's say the solid shaft is bent in the trimmer attachment is it easy to disassemble and replace ? How skilled does a guy have to be ? What would the cost of the shaft be ?
> Thanks
> WesternSaw


Tricky the first time but jut keep everything in order. We dont know what it is yet look at all of it.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 4, 2017)

Sounds like the clutch to me but what do I know? I would think that a bent drive shaft would lead to a lot of vibration.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 4, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> Sounds like the clutch to me but what do I know? I would think that a bent drive shaft would lead to a lot of vibration.


Could be hard to say with out being there.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 4, 2017)

A few words on a page are a poor replacement for hands on time.

OP, don't feel like I disrespecting you but it is much easier to diagnose in person.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 4, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> A few words on a page are a poor replacement for hands on time.
> 
> OP, don't feel like I disrespecting you but it is much easier to diagnose in person.


And sometimes that takes a while. Now if it was a Stihl MS 200T I could tell you in a minute.


----------



## WesternSaw (Mar 4, 2017)

No disrespect taken NewSawyer ! Maybe I need a repair manual for the trimmer attachment so that I know how to take it apart and....... put it back together . I think someone once told me that those shafts had a lifetime warranty ?


----------



## Conquistador3 (Mar 5, 2017)

Before starting dismantling the shaft, check if the saw hasn't come loose. Feel free to ask how I know.


----------



## WesternSaw (Mar 5, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> Before starting dismantling the shaft, check if the saw hasn't come loose. Feel free to ask how I know.



The saw blade is on there tightened up . I'm careful to double check that sort of thing . Kripes I hope you did not have one take off on you !


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 5, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> Before starting dismantling the shaft, check if the saw hasn't come loose. Feel free to ask how I know.


OK what was loose?


----------



## Conquistador3 (Mar 6, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> OK what was loose?



I used a socket one size too big so the bolt felt tightened while it wasn't. Luckily the whole thing started to rattle like there's no tomorrow right away.


----------



## WesternSaw (Mar 12, 2017)

Okay fellas ! Was in at the Stihl dealer to pick something up and had the machine with me, the mechanic tried my KM90R out with the circular blade on it, he said he did not think there was a problem with the shaft or the clutch .
Thanks for your replies !
WesternSaw


----------

